# NREMT-B Practicals



## SeanTFF89 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I am new to this site, i will be taking my Practical test soon for NREMT. I was wondering if there is any specific way that is easier on remembering your Medical skill sheet? That is the only one i have trouble on. Mostly if not the only reason is i know the OPQRST but thats only for Respiratory and Cardiac the other 6 are random questions.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just remember scene safety/bsi abc's o2 and the rest will be cake. If you study those nremt sheets you will go nuts. I'm sure you have practiced scenarios before it shouldn't be too different.


----------



## LostViet408 (Sep 4, 2011)

It's not ABC's anymore, it's CAB.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I learned ABC's in EMT school which wasn't long ago. CAB for CPR.


----------



## LostViet408 (Sep 5, 2011)

like I've said, its not ABC's, its CAB for all situation. But still use your judgement as to the patient's history's etc... etc...


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Sep 5, 2011)

LostViet408- I beleive you are mistaken. It is still ABC's. For CPR it is CAB. 
I also dont beleive the NREMT has made the switch to the 2010 AHA guidelines so it is still ABC on CPR as well until that change is official.


----------



## LostViet408 (Sep 5, 2011)

You are correct, ABC's for assessment and CAB for CPR. As for the national reg. Yes they still use the old ABC's for CPR and hasnt made the change yet.


----------



## nwhitney (Sep 16, 2011)

SeanTFF89 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this site, i will be taking my Practical test soon for NREMT. I was wondering if there is any specific way that is easier on remembering your Medical skill sheet? That is the only one i have trouble on. Mostly if not the only reason is i know the OPQRST but thats only for Respiratory and Cardiac the other 6 are random questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean



I have some mnemonics for medical assessment that helped me.  Let me know and I'll send them to you.


----------

